# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  TEMA DE TESIS EN AGRONEGOCIO DE LA QUINUA

## jaralu

Molesto su atencion para pedir una ayuda en seleccion de tema de tesis de mg en agronegocios concerniente a la Quinua Agradecere cualquier aporte al respecto, ademas de reconocer los creditos del apoyo que me estarian brindando.Muchas graciasTemas similares: Diplomado en Formulación de Planes de Agronegocio - Tacna // AGROIDEAS, GIZ, Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN) Deseo hacer tesis en stevia Artículo: Inversionistas conocerán ventajas del agronegocio de los berries en los Andes NECESITO AYUDA EN MI TEMA DE TESIS SOBRE Xylocopa sp. POLINIZADOR DE MARACUYA Tema para tesis de maestria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jaralu: 
¿Has pensado ya en algunos temas para tu tesis o no se te ha ocurrido nada aún? Plantea algunos temas que consideres de tu interés, para ver si tienes algo en mente que pueda ser interesante de tratar en tu proyecto de tesis. 
En todo caso, dime por qué has elegido el tema de quinua en particular, para ver si te puedo dar alguna sugerencias. 
Saludos

----------


## jaralu

Gracias por tu respuesta, escogi el tema de la Quinua, pr varios motivos entre ellos: 
1. Estamos en un año en donde se esta impulsando el consumo sin un analisis  prolijo sobre la capacidad exportadora dela misma.
2. La produccion de la Quinua en Apurimac esta mas determinada por agricultores individuales que por asociados.
4. Es posible tal ves agregarle un valor agregado a la Quinua que la haga mas "apetecible" a los mercados tanto internos como externos 
Algunas cosas que pense estan relacionadas con lineas e investigacion que me han impartido por la EPG, que te las menciono: competetividad ( la cual ha sido seleccionada por muchos compañeros); cadena productiva  y planes de negocio, este ultima es metodologicamente interesante pero supone que el tema al explorar esta relacionado con varios factores que un nolos tengo claro. 
He estado pensado en varias como lassiguientes: 
1.Asociatividad empresarial en la producción de la quinua para fomentar su exportación
2.Uso de tecnologías modernas en la cadena productiva de la Quinua y su exportación
3.Perfil competitivo de la quinua y su aporte en su cadena productiva
4.Evaluación interna de los componentes del agro negocio de la quinua
5. El marketing como factor de incremento de las exportaciones de quinua
6.Financiamiento de cadenas de valor como potenciador de la Agro exportación de la
quinua.
7. Municipio productivo como generador de iniciativas de exportación de la quinua.  
No se que opinaras al respecto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jaralu: 
Entiendo lo que me comentas, y te digo que los temas que más me han interesado son: 
- Uso de tecnologías modernas en la cadena productiva de la Quinua y su exportación
- El marketing como factor de incremento de las exportaciones de quinua 
La primera opción me interesa porque me parece que la producción de quinua en el Perú utiliza aún tecnología muy precaria, que limita la productividad de nuestros campos; por lo que una tesis que defina cuáles son las tecnologías que se podrían aplicar al caso peruano para para elevar la productividad, mejorar la calidad, y por ende ser más competitivos en el negocio de la quinua, sería algo interesante de leer y difundir. 
La segunda opción también me interesa porque tiene que ver con mi profesión, y porque siempre será interesante para mí leer estrategias de mercado que puedan ser útiles para posicionar nuestros productos agropecuarios en los mercados internacionales. Además, el marketing aplicado a los agronegocios, es algo que todavía las empresas no utilizan mucho en el Perú y que sería bueno que aprendan. 
Por último, también sería interesante ver qué valor agregado se le puede dar a este grano andino, para impulsar su consumo tanto a nivel nacional como internacional. En ese sentido, tal vez puedas conseguir información en Sierra Exportadora, que vienen impulsando algunos productos derivados de la quinua. 
Saludos y a ver si podemos definir entre ambos un tema para tu tesis que sea interesante para ti trabajar.

----------


## jaralu

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, una consulta que opinas del tema de : asociatividad como estrategia de impulso de agroexportacion de la quinua.Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, una consulta que opinas del tema de : asociatividad como estrategia de impulso de agroexportacion de la quinua.Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, una consulta que opinas del tema de : asociatividad como estrategia de impulso de agroexportacion de la quinua.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El tema de la asociatividad también es muy importante para promover el negocio de la quinua, ya es les permite a los pequeños productores tener mayor poder de negociación, además de poder intercambiar información técnica para mejorar la productividad, calidad y competitivad de sus cultivos. 
Pienso que tienes temas importantes, así que sería cuestión que elijas uno que te guste y que tengas los medios para conseguir la información que te hará falta para desarrollar tu tesis. En todo caso, plantéaselo al profe y nos cuentas cuáles fueron sus comentarios, para ver si podemos seguir intercambiando ideas; porque con gusto te doy mis opiniones al respecto. 
Saludos 
PD: No te olvides de responder a través de este tema, porque me respondiste directamente a mi correo y la lo mejor es que la información que circule quede publicada aquí para los demás interesados. Gracias!

----------


## jaralu

Bruno, 
Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. No podia conectarme a la pagina; en el tema que me contestabas en respuestas anteriores sobre "uso de tecnología" me podrías orientar en donde busco información para construir un mapa conceptual para explicar el tema?. Creo que los temas están interelacionados y si construyo un mapa conceptual del tema raíz podre tomar decisiones y orientarme sobre como abordar el tema y problema de investigación y fundamentarlo ante el consejero. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, 
> Muchas gracias por tus comentarios. No podia conectarme a la pagina; en el tema que me contestabas en respuestas anteriores sobre "uso de tecnología" me podrías orientar en donde busco información para construir un mapa conceptual para explicar el tema?. Creo que los temas están interelacionados y si construyo un mapa conceptual del tema raíz podre tomar decisiones y orientarme sobre como abordar el tema y problema de investigación y fundamentarlo ante el consejero. 
> Muchas gracias.

 Complicado conseguir información sobre el uso de tecnologías en la producción de quinua, porque no debe haber mucha. Tal vez Sierra Exportadora te pueda orientar al respecto, ya que vienen promoviendo bastante este cultivo. 
También sería bueno que entrevistas a las principales empresas exportodoras, ya que ellos conocen más del tema productivo en nuestros país, y del uso de tecnologías aplicadas con éxito a la producción de quinua. Una empresa importante es Exportadora Agrícola Orgánica, así quetal vez puedas recabar información a través de ellos. 
Como verás, el problemas de estos trabajos es que no hay mucha información a la mano, por lo que gran parte dependerá de la información de campo que puedas recoger. En todo caso, invito a los que saben del tema a que te apoyen con lo que sepan al respecto. 
Nos mantienes informados de tus avances, y si tienes algún problema para acceder con tu usuario, me avisas para solucionarte el problema. 
Saludos

----------


## jaralu

Muchas gracias Bruno.
estare mañana publicando antecedentes de lo que he avanzado.
gracias por tu apoyo 
saludos

----------


## carlus000

Estimado Jaralu. 
Con el tema de tecnologias en la producción de quinua a que te refieres?, aplicadas en el campo de cultivo o en el beneficio del grano (procesamiento), si es procesamiento te puedo ayudar en algo.

----------


## jaralu

Estimados Amigos, estuve con mucho trabajo y no he podido seguir en esta linea del foro, quisiera compartir con ustedes esta matriz logica de mi proyecto de tesis, si fueran tan amables de hacer todas las criticas posibles y observaciones; estoy en esta etapa de mi diseño y quisiera tener seguridad sobre lo que estoy planteando o aun sigo en las nubes?.

----------


## jaralu

alguien tendria la amabilidad de darme una respuesta

----------


## jaralu

Buenas tardes, 
Segun el adjunto que les colocado hace unos dias, quisiera ayuda respecto a laformulacion del problema y a los objetivos. Estan bien planteados ? debo reformularlos?, cual es su opinion al respecto a una formulacion adecuada y cientifica de estos items. gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jaralu: 
Como comprenderás, no soy experto en temas agropecuarios, pero por lo que veo en el pdf, creo que tienes bien delimitado el tema: "Asociatividad en quinua en la Región Apurímac para incrementar la productividad y aumentar las agroexportaciones". 
El problema que veo, es la posible falta de bibliografía sobre el tema de asociatividad, ya que no sé si existen estudios o libros publicados al respecto. En ese sentido, lo primero que deberías tener muy claro es el concepto de "asociatividad", para luego hacer una investigación y plantear una manera de aplicarla al cultivo de quinua en Apurímac. 
El día 23 de octubre estamos organizando un evento, y mi papá va a hacer una presentación sobre la asociatividad como herramienta de desarrollo de la pequeña y mediana agricultura del Perú, así que te aviso si nos quedan algunos espacios libres para que asistas al evento; o en su defecto, te paso su presentación para que veas si te sirve. 
En cuanto a tus posibles conclusiones, te voy adelantando una conclusión que es muy personal y que tal vez te desanime un poco, y es que "sin educación, es muy difícil consolidar la asociativdad en los agricultores", pues no son capaces de pensar a largo plazo, y a la menor oportunidad, cualquiera de ellos puede incumplir los tratos establecidos en la asociación. En otras palabras, creo que es muy difícil organizar y poner de acuerdo a agricultores que solo viven el hoy y no el mañana, muchas veces empujados por la necesidad de llevar el pan a su hogar. 
Por eso siempre hago hincapié en la EDUCACIÓN, porque es la base para TODO lo demás... 
Finalmente sugerirte que nos cuentes qué es lo que te ha dicho tu asesor de Tesis al respecto, para también tenerlo en cuenta para futuras respuestas. 
Suerte con los avances y estamos en contacto.

----------


## jaralu

Bruno, te agradesco la respuesta; en primer lugar los profesores han opinado que el problema esta poco definido y que los objetivos aun no estan definidos. Esto me parece que es un tema de metodologia y estilo de formulacion; pero como son ellos los que aprueban el proyecto se tiene que hacer como ellos lo proponen. Dentro de lo que he modificado en algo mi propuesta en cuanto a la formulacion del problema  he visto por conveniente hacer las siguientes correciones, dame tu opinion (tanto tecnica como metodologica) al respecto.  Problema Principal
¿Existe un proceso adecuado de comercialización de la Quinua en la Provincia de Andahuaylas en la Region Apurímac que pueda abastecer productos de calidad exigidos por el mercado internacional? Problemas Secundarios
¿Cuál es la situación del eslabon de producción de Quinua de la Provincia de Andahuaylas en la Region Apurímac para la comercialización de la Quinua para exportación, mediante empresas exportadoras?
¿Cuál es la situación del eslabón de Agroindustria exportadora en la comercialización de la Quinua de la Provincia de Andahuaylas para exportar al mercado internacional, mediante empresas agroexportadoras?
¿Cuánto aportaría la asociatividad en los productores de Quinua en Andahuaylas en la escasa orientación hacia la gestión empresarial y la incorporación de aspectos económicos – productivos, en Andahuaylas?
¿La identificación de nuevos mercados introduce a los productores de Quinua a la identificación de factores productivos y de articulación de sus productos al mercado externo (agro – exportación)?  
que opinas, en mi humilde opinion cada uno de los problemas es de acceso para encontrar la respuesta a traves de la investigacion; acepto sugerencias

----------


## jaralu

Algo adicional, si es posible medir la asociatividad en productores de Quinua al evaluar la cadena productiva ,cual seria la metodologia que tu papa sugeriria para hacer esta evaluacion teniendo en cuenta que en Andahuaylas ya existen cadenas productivas establecidas hace mas de 6 años y que estas se han asociado a traves de dosmodos : una cooperativa y una asociacion de productores de quinua organica.

----------


## kscastaneda

Te cuento mi experiencia : 
* La problematica que tienen los agricultores pequeños y medianos es que cada quien jala agua para su molino, es decir; por más que entre comillas esten asociados o agrupados en comites de regantes, en asociaciones de productores, etc; que ya las hay; la verdad es que cada quien produce a su modo, compra los insumos a su modo y comercializa por su cuenta. 
Vale rescatar que así mismo el tema de fondo debe ser SENSIBILIZAR a estos al trabajo en grupo, al pensamiento por objetivo común y al crecimiento en conjunto. 
Esto solo se va lograr cuando el agricultor sea formado en varios planos y principalmente cuando estos vean resultados positivos de la asociatividad; cuando vean que sus directivos o las personas que los agrupan realmente les producen resultados en el corto tiempo, estos se mantendran unidos en largos plazos trabajando por objetivos, metas comunes para el bienestar de ellos y sus familias. 
La problemática de fondo también es la corrupción y desconfianza pues estos ya han sido vulnerados en este sentido en cada intento de asociarse. 
Aunque he de decirte que si existen en nuestro país asociaciones que si funcionan, pero no al 100% como debería de ser, pues de todos los eventos, reuniones que he tenido en asociaciones la mayoría espera que se les obsequie los insumos o que el gobierno les respalde pues como sabemos nuestra agricultura en estos últimos tiempos ha sido golpeada por muchos factores, principalmente el climático y los precios. 
Lo que si creo que funcionaría en un primer momento es brindarles capacitaciones técnicas, luego formarlos para la unidad; luego agruparlos, asociarlos, comprometerlos y luego inicialmente que una empresa privada se encargue de la comercialización de sus productos; luego que este encaminada ceder esta empresa a la asociación. 
Referente a tu tesis : 
Tu título ASOCIATIVIDAD EN LA PRODUCCION --> significa de que manera influye la asociatividad en el proceso productivo, es decir; tienen un paquete definido de insumos, tienen un técnico para la asociación que les guíe, compran sus insumos en grupo o por su cuenta ??? 
La otra parte Y COMERCIALIZACION DE LA QUINUA COMO FOMENTO DE LA AGROEXPORTACION --> realmente la asociación misma exporta? o vende su producción a un tercero. 
Tu problemática principal sería -->  Cuál es la situación actual de la asociación y que medidas se podrían implementar para su crecimiento y logro de objetivos. 
Objetivo principal : Determinar FODA de la asociación para elaborar e implementar la matriz de soluciones. 
Para culminar rescato, añado y coincido con BRUNO --> EDUCACION, SENSIBILIZACION Y FORMACION EN VALORES son pilares para el éxito. 
Espero que mi contribución te aporte algo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias Carlos por contarnos un poco de tu experiencia con los agricultores.  
Es verdad que también hay mucha corrupción y que ya han sido engañados antes, por lo que se hace difícil salir del círculo vicioso de desconfianza que existe entre todos nosotros. Con mis pocos años de experiencia en este sector, yo ya me di cuenta que no se puede confiar en nadie, porque así como así, te dejan en el aire cuando ya has invertido tiempo y dinero. 
En cuanto a la tesis, no puedo aportar mucho desde el aspecto técnico, pero lo que sí puedo decir, es que las tesis que se hacen deben quedar como legado de investigación para otras generaciones. La idea es que la tesis de jaralu sea "útil" para otros que también están interesado en el negocio de la quinua. En ese sentido, habría que señalar que la asociatavidad "bien hecha", tendría que traer buenos resultados. El asunto es plantear una alternativa que funcione en el Perú, y según nuestra realidad; pero el problema de hacer una trabajo así, es que requiere muchísima investigación y análisis propio, pues no hay mucha bibliografía específica sobre "asociatividad en quinua". 
En todo caso, te recomendaría ir a alguna de la principales empresas exportadoras, como por ejemplo, Exportadora Agrícola Orgánica SAC, para ver si pueden apoyarte con algo de información, y acceso a productores asociados que ellos conozcan, y que sepan que trabajen bien este tema. 
Suerte, saludos y veré si puedo plantear una hipótesis desde mi ignorante punto vista.

----------


## Nabicha

Hola Jaralu! 
Una recomendación, procura tener antecedentes y data disponible sobre lo que quieres investigar, definir periodo y espacio-lugar de investigacion. Y tambien, puedes aplicar esto segun la variedad de la quinua-no todas son rentables y conocidas fuera de nuestro país, las propiedades y los beneficios. 
Slds!

----------


## jaralu

Muchas gracias amigos por los comentarios y observaciones:  Carlos, el problema que has formulado  "Cuál es la situación actual de la asociación y que medidas se podrían implementar para su crecimiento y logro de objetivos"  comprenderia problemas secundarios que pudieran ser: 1. Como la asociacion influye sobre la poduccion de quinua? 2. De que manera la asociacion determina mejoras en la comercializacion de laquinua?De otro lado, planteas solo un analisi foda como objetivo ? o hay mas objetivos que estarian involucrados en el tema?Bruno: en Andahuaylas funcionan dos modelos de asociatividad: asociacion de productores y cooperativa de productore de Quinua; creo que si inicialmente hubiera decidido por una plan d emarketing en la comercializacion de la Quinua , el planteamiento del problemas y sus objetivos estarian mejor definidos con tu ayuda.Una consulta general: durante las observaciones que fueron hechas por el profesor, el aun mencionaba que deberia centrarse mas el problema porque segun la formulacion planteada estaria mas relacionada con competetitividad de la quinua, mas que asociacitividad? que opinan.muchas gracias y slds.

----------


## jsmeza007

Interesante tema, aunque todavia soy estudiante... me importaria tener alcance sobre cualquier aporte que puedan birndar... gracias

----------

